# I'm new here, hoping to share some info on egg donation etc!



## freyamum (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi there I'm Janice and live in the Belfast area. I'm lucky enough to have one daughter now 5, but after having her things were never right so the nice big family we hoped for never came   Anyway this year I'd really like to make some progress now we have both decided we'd really like to try for another - I'm now 41 so time is ticking by... In the meantime I have been to see Dr at the RVH where I was strongly advised to consider going to Spain for egg donation...hmm we thought no on ethical grounds as the child could never trace his/her roots, seems unfair. So I went to Origin and had my AMH tested just to check the ovarian reserve. It came back at .1 and it should be >5 so that doesn't bode well, but is it worth a try I wonder? I've again spoken to the RVH about egg donation, wondering if it's possible to donate sperm in return for receiving an egg but it seems egg donation in any shape or form here is thin on the ground compared to England. Has anyone tried advertising here for a donor? Or has anyone gone to England? I was also wondering about egg share in terms of us donating sperm in return. Lots of questions as you can see!

TIA

Janice


----------



## rubybelle (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi Freyamum,
I know its a hard one to call. I am 39 and have been ttc no.2 for over 4 years. My ovarian reserve is also diminished. I've had an fsh reading of 12 for the last 3 years. On trying the ivf, we went through last Oct / Nov and even though I was on a fairly high dose of Puregon to combat the fsh, we still only produced 2 follicles, on very small and I was cancelled. I was in for my review this week they wanted my to go for the flare protocol. To be honest,we had already had our minds set for ED. We really sat down and thought about the pros and cons for both another ivf and ED. I suppose the fact we already are blessed to have one child of our own really helps and if there was no ed then our only other option would be adoption / fostering.

We are over with IM at the end of the month and by sucess rate alone this is probably the best chance we have. In regards to the moral issue and donating sperm. I know in IM they have an embryo adoption programme for those whose donors eggs have not made it to blast. Maybe if you were one of the lucky ones to achieve a bfp that you could donate frozen embryo's that you will not be using to some other couple? At least it would make you feel that you too were giving a precious gift to someone else?

In regards to treatment in Ireland, the quarentines make the process a long one and it could take up to a year.
Have you thought about any clinics yet?
Rubybelle


----------



## freyamum (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi Rubybelle, well up here we just have either the RVH or the private Origins clinic as far as I know. Travelling further seems like even more stress to me at the minute though wouldn't rule it out I guess. Origins will try a cycle with diminished reserve whereas the Royal won't as far as I know. Egg donation and sharing really don't seem to have taken off there either but we're thinking of maybe advertising as the lady in charge of the egg donation told me this morning that this is a better time to try. We will do the sperm donation anyway (quarantines are loooong aren't they!) so that we will at least feel that we have given a gift - if someone gives us one back then all the better! And if I did get a donor and there were a good number of eggs i would def consider sharing. All ifs and buts and maybes isn't it....

Thanks a million J


----------



## bundleofjoy (Nov 11, 2008)

hi ladies
thought i`d have wee imput here  

i donated my eggs 14 yrs ago @ the royal & I didn`t think they where very appreciative of my efforts,i had little baby didn`t drive & tryin to get travel expense of them was nightmare,like £8 for return   i vowed then i wouldn`t do it again as after getting 19eggs i`m sure they made few £ of it , my expenses where £162 all in  ....I done private egg donation 4 yrs ago & it was fabulous experience 9 eggs ..it felt right that time cause i seen it more helping a childless couple rather than the clinic making lots dosh, i never got any expenses because the couple covered everything before hand.....

I am now having tx myself & my DH and I have decided only 1 try so when I was at clinic I mentioned if there is lot of eggs can I give  some of them to someone rather than frozen & us never using them ..the nurse seemed bit   but hadn`t clue don`t think its something they do..but I did ask anyway..
I am over age ed but what waste of eggs if ppl do decide on 1 attempt 
another thing now is the law change,donors details are made known now which feel is obstacle for both ed & sd
If any live births resulted from my ed it wouldn`t bother me details being known but think may put lot of other ppl of..
I think its wonderful thing to do


----------



## freyamum (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi Bundleofjoy - I think what you have done is fabulous   I did think of doing it years ago before I was married etc, little did I know that I'd be looking help myself later! Yes they do seem a little non-plussed by the whole donation issue here that's for sure. We're at the stage where we're thinking we might advertise - do you think I'd be better to do that via Origins that RVH, my experience with the latter so far hasn't been too sparkling either even though I've only been there once. The only prob is that Origins don't do sperm donation - we were sort of hoping to do both at the same clinic if poss. Like yourself we don't see an issue with any future children finding us (well my husband) - it's not as if you have to have a realtionship if you don't wish, I think it's more just to satisfy curiousity about roots etc for any children involved. When we talked to Dr at the Royal and voiced concerns about the child tracing genetic mother if we went to - say - Spain he said 'would you tell them?' We just looked at him in horror, what not tell a child about it's genetic mother? He said of course that's not what I'm suggesting but lots of people don't, maybe not an issue etc etc. What planet??!!!

Thanks a million

J


----------

